# This was parked at my neighbors house...



## o hey tyler (Sep 1, 2009)

Bad name for a plumbing service? Or not?


----------



## camz (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL...wouldn't want to see that in my driveway coming home from work.


----------



## Stormin (Sep 2, 2009)

I simply can't imagine the amount of teasing that poor Robert Palmer had to endure in his school years...


----------



## mrs.hutch (Sep 2, 2009)

here's a few business names located in my hometown area...

The Horny Toad  ('upscale' lakefront bar/grill)
Peckers    (lakefront eatery)
Big Dick's Halfway Inn  (lakefront hotel)

just to name a couple..... 

so thats nothing


----------



## ocular (Sep 2, 2009)

hutch  your forgetting wet dick, I kid you not.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 2, 2009)

Whiskey Dicks in Arnolds Park, IA is about the 'best' I've seen.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 2, 2009)

I saw a commercial on TV for a furniture store called  "Badcock and Moore"


----------



## JayClark79 (Sep 2, 2009)

We used to have a bulldozer / backhoe rental company here called "Hire a Hoe" lol... and down the road from that there is a place called Analtech.... i must of prank called them 100's of times has a child.


----------

